# St Malo Aire - overnighting



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Are any of the 3 Aires given on Camping car Info's for overnight as the only one on our campsite map states no overnighting? 

Many thanks, 

Mandy


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Mandy,

Did you actually read the entries?

In my MHF camspite entrie for Aire Le Naye I state "Overnight parking". I didn't label it as an aire as it doesn't have a borne.

Similarly for Aire de la Briantais where I state "Free motorhome parking 24hr all year around".

If the MHF campsite database definition of an aire is motorhome parking where you are unlikely to get turfed off but nothing else, I thought that might cause more confusion than light 

And just to confuse you further, the Aire de Service Paul Feval I labelled as an aire as it had full motorhome facilioties, buit certainly when I was there there was no overnight parking, so that's what I put in the entry!

You also have a wider selection at Cancale, not too far away.

Dave


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry!!

“The man who makes no mistakes
does not usually make anything.”
Edward J. Phelps

"Nobody makes a greater mistake than he who does
nothing because he could only do a little."
Edmund Burke

"If it fails, admit it frankly and try another.
But above all, try something."
Franklin D. Roosevelt

"Trying to grow up is hurting, you know.
You make mistakes.
You try to learn from them,
and when you don't, it hurts even more."
Aretha Franklin

"Mistakes are a fact of life.
It is the response to error that counts."
Nikki Giovanni

"It's okay to make mistakes.
Mistakes are our teachers - they help us to learn."
John Bradshaw

"The greatest mistake a man can ever make
is to be afraid of making one."
Elbert Hubbard

"So go ahead and make mistakes.
Make all you can.
Because that's where you will find success.
On the far side of failure."
Thomas J. Watson, Sr.

"It is much easier to be critical than to be correct."
Benjamin Disraeli 

I promise I will try harder   
We like to cycle and Cancale nearly killed us 2 years ago!! nice aire though. 

Mamdy


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Okaaayy......


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

mandyandandy said:


> Are any of the 3 Aires given on Camping car Info's for overnight as the only one on our campsite map states no overnighting?
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Mandy


My two pennyworth here is that in high season (like now until mid sept) it will be very difficult to find anywhere to park in St Malo. When we were there last there was a fair number of "new age traveller types" making any reasonable place doubtful. As Dave says the ones listed have some limitation or other. I found that at best if you could find somewhere to park during the day you may need to move a little further out to be safe at night.

We found Dave's Aire Le Naye St Malo to be ok at night, but a little noisy - many folks were arriving there after 5 or 6 when the fishermen moved their cars however the sign says not before 8pm

There is a municipal campsite to the west of the port at the Fort de la cite in St Servan sur Mer that takes MH's and was around €12 per night all in. They even have security guards on at night. Great walks around the headland and the old Fort has showers and a laundrette


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

And . . . .

'A mistake is just one way of doing something that didn't work out..'

Ca


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Vennwood said:


> I found that at best if you could find somewhere to park during the day you may need to move a little further out to be safe at night.


Saint Malo is a great place to visit. Parking a van is a pain, but so far we haven't failed to park here:
> Saint Malo parking spot <

Dave


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We used the aire on the 13th this month and paid €7.20 with a free bus into town every 15 mins.

steve.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Which aire?


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

I think the aire site referred to is Paul Feval on rue j.p.de gritriquerville.

We considered it last week for a day stop before the late Condor, but in the end used the quay south of the marina. This was signed no m'h or caravan, but as we were using a cafe on the road , no one seemed bothered.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We used the St Malo as in the aires book number 2 like a very large car park with water and toliets. There is room for over 150 vans

steve


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Which aires book?


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

All the aires france


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, indeed that is the Paul Feval one, not that All the Aires says so, nor gives an address (and I hate Lat Long in degrees and decimal minutes).

Perhaps you would add a review to the MHF database as clearly they have now built overnight parking. In ATA 2nd edition it lists 30 places and "parking under construction". Even 30 was not evident when I created the aire entry.

Dave


----------



## peter_h (Oct 27, 2009)

*Camping St. Malo*

Just back, before the Ferry home we overnighted at a Municipal Campsite (we drove round several of the Airs but were not compfortable with them & also noticed a number of Motorhomes ignoring the no Overnight of the Cliff car park by the Port Authority) ,

We stayed at 
Camping de La Richardias, 1 place de la republique, 35780 La Richardais, 02 99 88 50 90. £15 Inc electric,

A wonderfull spotless site right in the middle of La Richardais with security gates & cctv, small kids play ground, very short walk to shops and under 10 min drive to the Ferry port - when we showed up around 6.00 pm there were half a dozen spare spots.

The owners /operators dont speak any English and just about everyone on the site was French but everone very friendly and quiet after 10.00 pm


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

I stayed at Le Naye very recently - review added to campsite database (awaiting approval as I write). I took the attached photo of the information board for motorhomers, detailing parking in St Malo. I think some of it is out of date going by some of the prices people have discussed here, and I'm pretty sure Briantais is shut - I looked for it a couple of years ago and couldn't gain entry.


----------

